# Vitex and Luteal Phase?



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone can comment on how vitex affected their luteal phase? I've only been taking it one month, and started because I've had such intense pms symptoms the last few months. It's definitely helped with that already. I've read it may also lengthen your luteal phase- but I didn't really need help in this area since mine is naturally 15-16 days- it feels too long already! But, AF was due Sunday or Monday and has yet to arrive. I'm wondering if vitex has already affected my LP? I started with cramps yesterday, and a tiny bit of spotting (may be due to pap smear I had yesterday), but no AF. ???


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone?

AF finally showed today at 18 DPO- I'm thinking this must be because of the vitex and I'm wondering who else might have experienced an increase in their LP while taking it. I'm thinking I should only take it until I O next month, because I certainly don't want an 18 day LP again!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

LOL...I can totally understand you not wanting an 18 day LP! That was my LP length pre-pg, and I'm already nearing it PP! (15-16 days so far) Talk about more like a 3ww!

Umm, I only took vitex last cycle and I actually had a shorter LP than normal...it was only 14 days. I know that's not "short", but my LP's were actually lengthening, so it did shorten in comparison. However, I chose not to take vitex after O'ing (I just came to my own conclusion based on research- rather than trying to sort through the conflicting info- that it's better NOT to be on vitex to get pg). So I'm not sure it it had to do with the vitex or not. But I truly believe that even though it was the first cycle that I tried it, it helped me O earlier! I wasn't O'ing until CD 60-70 something...and last cycle I O'd on CD 18!!

Oh yeah...there was someone else on the TTC board who's LP shortened, too...hearther something, maybe??? But it'd totally make sense for it to LENGTHEN your LP since it acts on progesterone production as well.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Vitex has helped to lengthen my luteal phase as well, but mine were too short so it was a good thing. The way I understand it, the purpose of vitex is to help your various glands function more efficiently so that they produce their hormones in the appropriate amounts. In other words, if you are low on something (like progesterone, in my case) it will help you make more, and if you are high on something it will help you decrease. Basically, it is supposed to help balance things out. Definitely not a cure all, but an aid. I think some women do have better results only taking it on one side of their cycles and not on the other, but it's individual to the user. HTH!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm on vitex and wild yam cream. I stopped the cream yesterday at 15DPO, at and 16DPO I have no sign of my period. I usually have a 12 day LP.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I just started vitex today on CD 2. I'm going to take it the entire cycle and see what happens as my LP was only 10 days this last cycle. I'm trying to detox after coming off BCPs two cycles ago, so I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you for the responses. I had thought it would "even" things out for me, and maybe the long LP was a fluke. It didn't make me O earlier, that's for sure- last cycle I ovulated day 9 (before vitex) and this cycle it was day 13. It did help a bit with PMS symptoms- last cycle I had super sore breasts and nausea for pretty much all of my LP (15 days), this cycle the breast soreness was not as bad, and I didn't get any nausea until DPO 15. (Of course that made me a little confused/nervous about where AF was!) Maybe I'll try it next cycle just until I ovulate....


----------



## CrunchyParent (Mar 13, 2007)

My recollectio nis that vitex is supposed to "even out" your cycle, not necessarily lengthen LP per se, although I took it to lengthen mu LP, which was usually only around 9-10 days. I think it extended my LP by a day o 2 most months. I had been under the impression as well that you should take vitex only up until O because it's not something that should be taken while PG, and if you might be PGonce you O, it should no longer be put into the mix.


----------

